# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Lapoc System Prostheses, prosthetic legs, Imasen Engineering Corporation, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Imasen Engineering Corporation

Home page - imasengiken.co.jp/en/lapoc

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 17, 2015

----------

